# Imcomplete order 35070099



## warne (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Jonny thanks for the quick delivery of my order, delivery today noted no Meguires #83 missing can I assume that you have been waiting for delivery?

Ps tried to put into my orginal order discount code "Detailing world" for the 10% discount but it would not accept it anything I need to do in future?

I just bought a PC and can only see me spending more this could be addictive!!!!!! 

Thanks for the speed of the order 
PS great website with a great range of products 

Warne
The PC virgin


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Warne, 

There is an issue with a few products and supply from Meguiars, namely - 

#83
#80
#7
APC 

We cannot get any more stocks of these for about another week as Meguiars have run out...!

We will be sending out an email to all customers tomorrow explaining what we have and delays in orders, so you may receive this as well. For the time being your #83 is at the top of the back orders list.

The discount code you need to use is "dw" not detailing world.  That should work for every order.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm waiting on some 83 and 80.... hence that's why it's been delayed - Order no 34190828.


----------



## warne (Apr 30, 2006)

Jonny any news on Meguirs #83 outstanding from my original order I know you have been waiting for your delivery to come in
Cheers mate


----------

